# upgrade mémoire

## vibidoo

Bonjour et bonne année à tous 

Comment upgrader la mémoire ?

est qu'il suffit juste de booter sur le CD Gentoo et modifier le swap en fonction de la quantité en plus ?

----------

## avendesora

Ta question n'est pas très claire.

Est-ce que tu cherches à augmenter le swap?

Est-ce que tu as augmenté la quantité de mémoire vive de ton PC?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Pour ce qui concerne la mémoire vive, t'as rien à faire, juste vérifier au boot que la bonne quantité de RAM est détectée.

Pour le swap, à mon avis il suffit de formater ta nouvelle partition de swap (au format Linux Swap) et de la déclarer comme partition de swap dans le /etc/fstab (en remplaçant l'autre évidemment...).

Ensuite un redémarrage devrait suffire, mais je n'ai encore jamais essayé...

----------

## Sleeper

Pas besoin de redemarrer : swapon/swapoff  marche bien .. Enfin tant que la machine n'est pas trop chargee ..

----------

## vibidoo

Normalement le swap doit être égale à 2 x la mémoire (selon la doc d'install) .

J'ai installé 32 Mo de mémoire sur mon firewall Gentoo .

Et pour certaine opération comme la détection d'intrusion , le système ralenti .

Je voudrais augmenter ma mémoire à 64 Mo voir 128.

Donc normalement mon swap devrait atteindre 128 Mo ( pour ram 64)

 Selon Mat je devrais juste re-formater mon swap ( dans etc/fstab c'est déjà spécifié ) ; et c'est tout .

C'est ce que je pensais aussi , mais je voulais surtout savoir si l'un de vous l'a déjà fait .

Car je voudrais pas avoir à réinstaller mon firewall .

----------

## Sleeper

Il faut que tu changes la taille de ta partition (ce qui peut-etre un peu embetant si elle est coincee entre 2 autres partitions), faire un petit mkswap, changer eventuellement ton entre dans /etc/fstab, et ensuite swapon -a 

Tu n'as meme pas besoin de rebooter, si ta nouvelle partition est sur un autre disque par exemple ... Tu unmountes les partitions appartenant a ce disque, tu fais tais to fdisk, tu remontes ce qu'il faut..

Ensuite swapoff , modification de /etc/fstab, et swapon ...

Pour ce qui est de la taille a donner au swap, c'est tres relatif a l'utilisation que tu fais de ta machine ... Augmenter la taille de ta RAM, ne veut pas forcement dire que tu as besoin d'augmenter la taille de ton swap ...

----------

## vibidoo

Ok 

merci pout tes conseils    :Razz: 

Pour prendre le moins de risque possible . N'est il pas mieux de booter sur le Cd gentoo , ou  cela ne change t'il rien ?

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

J'avais cru lire quelque part qu'il ne servait à rien de mettre plus de 256 Mo de swap...

Pour ma part j'ai donné la même taille au swap que la quantité de Ram de ma box (soit 132 Mo). Et je n'ai pas l'impression que mon système soit spécialement lent...

----------

## sergio

 *vibidoo wrote:*   

> Pour prendre le moins de risque possible . N'est il pas mieux de booter sur le Cd gentoo , ou  cela ne change t'il rien ?

 

Il n'y a aucun risque à démonter le swap (sauf bien sur celui de ralentir la machine si elle a une grosse activité)

Le plus efficace est (si tu n'a pas alloué toute la capacité de ton disque) de creér une nouvelle partition de swap (avec fdisk) sans toucher les autres et de la rajouter dans /etc/fstab à la suite de la première comme ceci

```

/dev/hda2     none    swap    sw   0 0

/dev/hda7     none    swap    sw   0 0

```

et après de faire "mkswap /dev/hda7" et "swapon -a" dans ce cas ton système utilisera les deux partitions de swap en sequentiel : c'est à dire que si le première partition de swap est déjà pleine (ce qui est rare quand même car linux privilégie l'utilisation de la ram contrairement à Windows) il passera sur la seconde

Tu peux même, si tu as plusieurs disque répartir tes partitions de swap sur ceux-ci

A savoir que sur les disques IDE il faut mieux placer la partition de swap en tête de disque (partition 1) car les accès sont toujours plus rapide en début de disque qu'en fin de disque...

A+

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je savais pas qu'on pouvait avoir plusieurs swap en accés séquentiel!

Merci pour cette info  :Smile: 

----------

